
How does Nokia or OnePlus 'mistakenly' collect user data and ship it to China? - walterbell
https://www.androidcentral.com/how-does-company-nokia-or-oneplus-mistakenly-collect-user-data-and-ship-it-server-china
======
nutcracker46
It is a showing of poor attitude to say, "oh, mistakes happen" when missing
such an important detail. Those companies need to stop tripping over
themselves in eagerness to satisfy that Orwellian distopia called China.

